# Hedgezilla



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I just finished this little video for one of my classes. Beware of giant quills!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Two thumbs up, cute and it made me chuckle.  

On a side note, my first hedgehog Vera Lee came from Oswego, three streets west and a few miles south from the end of NY 481.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Puffers315 said:


> Two thumbs up, cute and it made me chuckle.
> 
> On a side note, my first hedgehog Vera Lee came from Oswego, three streets west and a few miles south from the end of NY 481.


Ditto! And Puffers this is the shortest post i've ever seen you write! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Puffers315 said:
> 
> 
> > Two thumbs up, cute and it made me chuckle.
> ...


Ditto. That is cute. Ditto to what Larry wrote too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Nancy said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Puffers315 said:
> ...


I guess I will continue the "dittoing" and say ditto an both accounts also! :lol: 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oy, now I feel obligated to write a 10 page essay or write in full detail my trip to get Vera and how I was worried the belt on my truck's motor was going to snap.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

So cute, I love how you tubed him to the moon! What a creative solution!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
I love you guys!
Very nice video.
:lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol I Loved it


----------



## marriedfilingjointly (Nov 24, 2010)

That was hilarious!


----------

